# Ruger GP 100 .357 Magnum-What a great Revolver!



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Best One Handgun To Own - What If You Had to Pick Just One?

I'm generally a easy going guy and I can tell you, in nearly half a century of gun ownership, I can count on one hand, one finger the number of guns I was not happy I bought. (A Mossberg Tactical .22 but I gave it to Son1)

Having said that, The GP100 from Ruger is one that I'm not only happy I bought, I'm as freakin' giddy like a debutante on prom night I bought this Revolver.

Yes, its a little cumbersome to carry but then again I don't CC it, I open carry it in a shoulder rig...because I can.

View attachment 30658


It accurate out to 100 yards (depending on the load and bullet) and at 10 yards/in I am as confident with this gun as any that I own. Plus it looks and feels really good in your hand.
View attachment 30682


My recommendation to anyone who doesn't own a Ruger GP100 is; Get you one!


----------



## OakOwl (Nov 7, 2016)

Great write up I'm going to get one. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks @Denton for fixing my typo.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Been wanting a GP100 for a while. Thanks Slip for the nudge.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Ruger GP100 Match Champion Revolver, .357 Magnum, 6 Rd - Impact Guns

Ruger GP100 Wiley Clapp II TALO 357 Magnum 3" Matte Black Novak Sights - Impact Guns


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

A Watchman just heard himself try to wiggle out of this one by telling the misses ... No Ma'am I haven't been planning on buying this for a while, anyway Slippy made me do it.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Very nice pistol , very nice big price tag , way to much for me .


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

nice buy Slippy. I am sure it will serve you well.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Got the chance to do a little test run on the gun back in the 80s. Thought it was pretty sweet but not sweet enough to make me want to trade my model 28 Smith off for it.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Nice!!


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

The 357 magnum is one of the best all-around handgun cartridges there is.

And I can find no fault with Ruger products. Heck, I even own a couple. 
OK, OK, I own "a few" Ruger firearms.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> And I can find no fault with Ruger products. Heck, I even own a couple.
> *OK, OK, I own "a few" Ruger firearms*.


Now RPD ... was that really so hard?


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Well, eight actually. :tango_face_smile:
But no DA revolvers. After all, one can't get much better than a 1959 Flat Top Blackhawk 357 magnum (that was one of my prize pawn shop scores - nearly pristine for $300 total).:laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Targetshooter said:


> Very nice pistol , very nice big price tag , way to much for me .


I did not buy it retail...:vs_no_no_no:


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

Great post Slippy. I've been a huge Ruger fan for years, ever since my first Security Six back in late 70's. I have a GP100 that I absolutely love...I have custom grip panels on mine. I also have a Redhawk in .44 mag...I do love my Ruger revolvers! JM2C


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Nice piece Slip. I admire the big boys at Ruger. So far I've just got a couple of the little guys.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Ruger fan here too. Security-six, mk2, super redhawk, and klcr.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

the gp100 is my favorite to, one thing I have noticed when I go into town packing that thing on my hip no one gives me any lip it is all hello sir ,have a good day sir, ect and about the only comments I get about it is how nice it is.
my sp101 is my ccw and my naa is my grab go.
those are some nice grip inserts on that one slippy I have semi matching inserts on both my sp and gp made out of black locus from chigs grips.
I don't have a Blackhawk but it is on my short list - I want the conversion cylinder one seems handy to be able to fire 38 spc 357 mag and 9mm out of the same gun by swapping out the cylinder.


----------



## MisterMills357 (Apr 15, 2015)

I just went to a LGS to handle a GP-100; that was the firearm that I wanted to handle, because I have heard so many good things. 
It is top heavy and seems a little clunky at first feel, and that stops a lot of people from buying it. Not me, it is still on my list, I have fired the .357 a few times, and it it bucks. 
So the top heavy weight is a help, it is an aid, not a hindrance.
I think that a GP-100 would make an excellent choice for the house. The .357 really knocks the crap out of a human or animal----let us think, burglar or intruder or pitbull.:tango_face_smile:


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

I love mine!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

I replaced the factory sights on my GP100 with high viz sights. My favorite gun by far and the most accurate handgun I own. If I was told I could only have one gun of any type, it would be my GP100.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I loved the Security Six...I wouldnt mind a Gp100 but I dont want to get into reloading 357mag

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

most people I know don't handload unless they are using 45-70 ,375 mag or something.
it is actually about the same cost to buy factory loaded ammo for most hand guns if you add your time spent factor in it.
I ran across this stuff a while back and like it.
https://www.underwoodammo.com/
in my opinion the gp100 is about the perfect survivor handgun.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

I load everything I can in bulk.. 5K lots of bullets and 25K bricks of primers...Id have to source bulk brass

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

cool most people I know don't have the time or patience to reload in bulk.
I have a handloader the lee old fashioned thing-a-ma-doodle it is not a press just one at a time but I can take it anywere even out in the sticks and load what I need.


----------



## AnotherSOFSurvivor (Sep 7, 2016)

Medic33 said:


> cool most people I know don't have the time or patience to reload in bulk.
> I have a handloader the lee old fashioned thing-a-ma-doodle it is not a press just one at a time but I can take it anywere even out in the sticks and load what I need.


I started doing 45 on a lee breech single stage and gave up after 500rds...picked up 2 XL650s a 1050 a few square deals for oddball calibers and split a Camdex 2300 with 3 others for belt feds before I gave up my FFL7/SOT2

Sent from my SM-G920T using Tapatalk


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Nice Slippy! I wish I had the means to get one as well. I have a Ruger SP101 in .357 and the thing is a tank. I'm sure your GP will serve you well!


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Nice piece, Slip! If I ever needed another .357 that would be at the top of my list. However, since I already have a 6" Security Six among other Colt's and S&W's, that's an unlikely "need." My Security Six, ugly as it may be, shoots lights out and I'd be hard pressed to part with it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Super nice gun slip. Been wanting an SP101 for a moon. Same thing just 5 instead of six. Held one and thought smith and who? They feel great.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

TacticalCanuck said:


> Super nice gun slip. Been wanting an SP101 for a moon. Same thing just 5 instead of six. Held one and thought smith and who? They feel great.


S&W are good guns no doubt. But yes, I agree. I have a medium "K" frame Smith (pictured in my avatar) that I have barely touched since I got my Ruger SP. (the little Ruger LCR in the pic is my wife's carry piece, also a great weapon).


----------



## Grinch2 (Sep 12, 2016)

Hi Slippy ! Glad to see there's other GP100 people here ! My father has a GP100 in 327 Federal which can shoot 4 different shells if I am not mistaken, he loves it and can't get enough of it. From my dealings with it I like it, what I have got to say stood out the most to me was how rugged it felt, it's got a grip on there one suited for people with larger hands which I have always felt has been my problem that handguns are too small. He also has a Taurus Tracker in 357, he says that for him since he does have smaller hands than me that it fits him a little better it's not as blocky but the GP-100 to me is a fantastic revolver.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's on my short list @Slippy.


----------



## Notold63 (Sep 18, 2016)

I have one with a 6" barrel and love it.


----------



## Knotacare (Sep 21, 2016)

I've had a GP-100 .357 in stainless since 1989 & get a big smile everytime I point it down range. Even carry it in the winter for that cozy feeling. Got to be one of the best hand guns ever made...


----------



## I'd_last_a_day (May 12, 2015)

Notold63 said:


> I have one with a 6" barrel and love it.


I think the GP100 looks coolest with a 5" barrel, they have them but I think it's the most rare one.



Slippy said:


> Ruger GP100 Match Champion Revolver, .357 Magnum, 6 Rd - Impact Guns


This looks awesome, looks like a 4" barrel I wonder if you can get it in 5". How do those wood grips feel compared to the rubber Hogue grips? I've read that the rubber Hogues are the most forgiving on the hand.

Regardless I like the looks of the rubber Hogues alot, hmm I wonder if I can find a Match quality 5" barrel with Hogue grips? Ok I have a mission now! Great looking gun even in any version good thread.


----------

